# My first rattie girl, Winnie.



## Chelio09 (Nov 3, 2010)

My first rat Winnie was in my opinion the perfect first pet rat. She was calm, loving, and we were both very attached to eachother. As soon as she heard me come into the room where her cage was at she would peek her head through the bars and look at me as if to say, "Welcome home, mommy, can I come out now?!" I loved her sooo much. The first time I saw her and her brothers and sisters, as soon as I picked her up I fell in love and I knew she was the one. She was actually the first one I picked up, it was like fate. As she got older she had a tumor (she was 3 years old), I took her to the vet and he said he couldnt remove the tumor because she was older. The last day of her life, when the tumor had gotten too big and she had gotten sick, I had to say goodbye to her in the vet office bathroom (she had gone bad diarheaa while in the waiting room, so I wanted to clean her up), I told her I loved her and I would never forget her and she was my baby and always will be. She licked my nose almost trying to comfort me and trying to lick my tears away. That was 3 years ago and I will still always remember Winnie. 
Here is my beautiful girl when she was I think around a year old (in the background you can see a little bit of her sister Faith My sister's rat) :


----------



## Rattus (Nov 2, 2010)

She was a beautiful girl, I'm sorry for your loss, but now she will be healthy and happy forever.  

R.I.P. Winnie


----------



## Chelio09 (Nov 3, 2010)

Rattus said:


> She was a beautiful girl, I'm sorry for your loss, but now she will be healthy and happy forever.
> 
> R.I.P. Winnie


Thank you so much.


----------



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

I had the same type of experience with my first rat, if it hadn't had been for him I wouldn't have grown to love rats quite the same! 
I'm so very sorry for your loss! She was a very lovely lady. Maybe she and my Chewbacca are happily playing together now


----------



## Seige (Nov 7, 2010)

This makes me want to cry, I only just got my first rat and lover her heaps!! Never want to say goodbye  Winnie was beautiful.


----------



## nat (Nov 3, 2010)

Such a lovely rat, the story nearly made me cry. 

I'm sure she's happy playing with the other ratties over the bridge now. I'm pretty sure rattie heaven is made of yoggies and peas ^_^ 

What a beautiful girl and I'm glad she lived for so long.


----------

